# Luch 3055 - back down the Russian rabbit hole



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Just taken delivery of one of the wonders. Electro-mechanical! I pondered hard on the guilloche design and the horizontal split dials but settled on something that was proven working and had a video as such. Seeing this dial in the flesh I'm smitten with my purchase and opening the case back is very interesting too.

Need to learn the Cyrillic days of the week and get some very short straps - I don't have anything in stock for the last purchase either at the moment which is very frustrating. I welcome suggestions for short straps at reasonable prices.

Luch 3055 by Alex Bennett, on Flickr

Luch 3055 movement by Alex Bennett, on Flickr


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

These don't look right on leather in my opinion because of the shielded lug design of the case. It makes the strap look too narrow. The best solution I've found is the bracelet from a Casio A164W LCD. You can buy the bracelet separately for around £20 but you may find it cheaper to buy the entire watch just to get the bracelet :laugh: It doesn't fit perfectly but it's pretty darn close.


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

al_kaholik said:


> Just taken delivery of one of the wonders. Electro-mechanical! I pondered hard on the guilloche design and the horizontal split dials but settled on something that was proven working and had a video as such. Seeing this dial in the flesh I'm smitten with my purchase and opening the case back is very interesting too.
> 
> Need to learn the Cyrillic days of the week and get some very short straps - I don't have anything in stock for the last purchase either at the moment which is very frustrating. I welcome suggestions for short straps at reasonable prices.
> 
> ...


 http://www.netgrafik.ch/cyrillic.htm

Regards.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

@Balaton1109 thank you. Very useful


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

al_kaholik said:


> @Balaton1109 thank you. Very useful


 You're most welcome. See also here: http://www.crazywatches.pl/luch-3055-electro-quartz-1981

Regards.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

My Sekonda Xpose Scuba also has shielded lugs and I too wondered about the problem of a new strap looking too narrow for the watch if I was to replace it with a different type of strap. Sekonda have got round the problem with this watch, and the other models in the Xpose range, by using a fabric/velcro strap which is essentially two-layered - a narrow strip on top of a wider strip with the latter going beneath the watch back rather than being attached to the lugs. When I first wore the watch, I was a bit underwhelmed by this type of strap, but judicious adjustment, including cutting the end of the thin velcro strip a bit shorter to accomodate my thin wrist, has improved matters and the watch looks pretty good on the wrist. I show this type of strap here below, on Sekonda Xpose models - other makes have also used this type of strap and a friendly jeweller assures me they are available (pics from graysonline and, below, toskadirect at cdn.shopify.com):

[IMG alt="Image result for sekonda Xpose watch strap images" data-ratio="252.15"]https://res2.graysonline.com/handlers/imagehandler.ashx?t=sh&id=4099933&s=gl&index=0&ts=635191367260430000[/IMG]










(Pic from toskadirect at cdn.shopify.com)


----------

